# Can hedgehogs eat liver?



## Katierose787 (Oct 21, 2014)

My hedgehog usually eats chicken and beef, dry cat food but I ran out of this today! I ran to the store and picked up the only box of dry cat food they had, which contains liver. Is this safe for my hedgehog to eat?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, it's not going to kill your hedgehog. But it's not a good quality food in the least, and your hedgehog will probably have green poop from the sudden food change. They might even refuse to eat it, so be prepared for that possibility. You need to get their regular food ASAP, especially if they refuse to touch the new food. Hedgehogs shouldn't go without eating for more than a night or two.

I don't know what your regular food is since you don't mention brand or anything, but it might be a good idea to read over these stickies to make sure your hedgehog is getting a good quality food for their regular diet: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html and http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html


----------



## Katierose787 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for your help! He eats Go Cat from Purina. He's a fussy eater and Go Cat is his favourite. His new kibble also contains Chicken and beef so fingers crossed. Thanks again for your help!


----------

